# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Giải đáp Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Giá bao nhiêu là tốt nhất? – Chi phí nâng ngực mới nhất

## nguyenhanhsocial

ngày nay, có phần lớn chị em phụ nữ nhờ cậy tới sự can thiệp của kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ để mang bầu ngực đẹp, căng đầy như mơ ước. Chính vì thế mà Nang Nguc Noi Soi Giá Bao Nhiêu Tiền là thắc mắc chung mà chị em luôn tìm kiếm lời giải đáp.



Nâng ngực nôi soi – cách nâng ngực an toàn hiện tại
Nâng Ngực Nội Soi Hết Bao Nhiêu Tiền – Bảng giá mới nhất 2017

Do yếu tố di truyền, chế độ ăn uống hay cơ địa mà tại Việt Nam đông đảo phụ nữ có vòng 1 khiêm tốn. Bởi vòng một không thật sự nở nang khiến cho chị em luôn cảm thấy tự ti và vấn đề này trở nên nặng nề hơn lúc những phương pháp nâng ngực tự nhiên như tập thể dục và bổ sung dinh dưỡng mà họ áp dụng không cho kết quả cao.

Sự ra đời của nhiều phương pháp nâng ngực đã giúp chị em xóa bỏ được nỗi lo lắng về vòng một “hai lưng” của mình, trong đấy có phương pháp nâng ngực nội soi. Sau đây là những đối tượng có thể áp dụng phương pháp này.

+ Vòng ngực khiêm tốn, lép xẹp.

+ Bầu ngực bị chảy xệ sau khi sinh con.

+ Quá trình lão hóa làm cho vòng ngực bị teo nhỏ.

+ Bầu ngực không cân xứng bẩm sinh.

+ Ngực bị biến chứng, bị hỏng do phẫu thuật trước đó.



Túi ngực được đưa vào thông qua thiết bị nội soi tiên tiến

Phẫu thuật nâng ngực nội soi được thực hiện với đường rạch qua nếp gấp nách từ 2 – 4cm, tùy vào kích thước túi ngực được đưa vào. Từ đường rạch đấy, bác sĩ chuyên khoa sẽ dùng thiết bị nội soi vào bên trong tạo thành một khoang nhỏ đủ để đưa túi độn vào bên trong cơ ngực. Thiết bị nội soi giúp kiểm soát phóng đại các mô bên trong giúp quá trình nâng ngực diễn ra chính xác không làm cho ảnh hưởng tới các dây thần kinh cũng như mạch máu quan trọng.

Chi phí thực hiện nâng ngực nội soi tùy thuộc vào loại túi độn, địa chỉ và tay nghề bác sĩ thực hiện.
Công nghệ nâng ngực nội soi tại Bệnh viện JW với điểm mạnh gì nổi bật so với công nghệ cũ?

Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW là đơn vị hoạt động theo mô hình nhượng quyền thương hiệu từ Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Jeong Won tại Hàn Quốc. Vì vậy, công nghệ nâng ngực nội soi sẽ được chuyển giao trực tiếp từ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ hàng đầu xứ Kim Chi, cam kết đem lại cho người thực hiện các tiêu chí sau.

Nâng ngực nội soi tại JW đảm bảo an toàn, không để lại sẹo



Đội ngũ bác sĩ Việt – Hàn với trình độ chuyên môn, tay nghề cao, giỏi trong nghề

Trong quá trình nâng ngực nội, ngoài bác sĩ giàu kinh nghiệm chuyên môn thực hiện thì còn có sự hỗ trợ của thiết bị nội soi. Với loại camera nhỏ được gắn ở thiết bị nội soi nên khi đưa vào cấu trúc vùng ngực được phóng đại gấp nhiều lần lên màn hình, giúp bác sĩ thực hiện chính xác và đảm bảo độ an toàn trong phẫu thuật nâng ngực một cách tối đa nhất. Từ ấy giúp giảm thiểu tối đa xâm lấn tới các mạch máu, dây thần kinh xung quanh mô ngực.

Nâng ngực nội soi không để lại sẹo vì đường rạch chỉ từ 2 – 4cm nằm trùng với nếp gấp nách nên sau phẫu thuật khó thấy sẹo, lâu ngày thì sẹo mờ dần và mất đi.

mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cho người thực hiện với bầu ngực căng đầy tự nhiên, cân đối.



Diễn viên Trang Phi sở hữu bầu ngực đẹp cân đối, tự nhiên sau thực hiện nâng ngực nội soi tại JW

Nâng ngực nội soi được thực hiện với thời gian ngắn và hồi phục nhanh chóng, đem đến cho người thực hiện vòng một nở nang, mềm mại tự nhiên, hài hòa với từng thể trạng.

sử dụng túi độn cao cấp dòng Nano Chip của hãng Motiva, mang cấu tạo bền vững, con chip thông minh giúp kiểm tra tình trạng túi sau khi đặt vào, nâng size và định hình bầu ngực cố định.

Sở hữu máy mô phỏng 3D Divina dành riêng cho phẫu thuật nâng ngực Nano chip, giúp quý khách tìm size túi ngực phù hợp với cơ thể, cân đối hai bên để khách hàng sở hữu vòng 1 gợi cảm, quyến rũ nhất sau thực hiện.



Máy phân tích và mô phỏng kết quả 3D Divina giúp khách hàng lựa chọn bầu ngực cân đối, hài hòa với cơ thể

Duy trì hiệu quả lâu dài

Nâng ngực nội soi được thực hiện an toàn kết hợp với túi ngực bền vững cho ra kết quả ổn định lâu dài. Bên cạnh đó, túi ngực loại Nano Chip có chế độ bảo hành trọn đời từ nhà phân phối giúp khách hàng yên tâm sử dụng.

----------

